# Lucky and May



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh my God, they are gorgeous. Congratulations, have a fun. Bud will help, I know.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Tell us more about your babies. Would love to see more pictures.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're beautiful, so precious.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Patrice*

Patrice

Just love the picture of Buddy and May!! They look so bonded and I just knew that Lucky would remind you of Buddy, in a way!!
I am sure Buddy is smiling down on all of you!!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

They are so precious! I love that picture!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

What beautiful puppies!! Buddy would be so happy.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

They look just like little Angels!!


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

OMG - what beautiful puppies. I'm sure your Buddy sent them to you. How old are they, would love to hear more. xxx


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggsd*

I think that Lucky and May are about 12 weeks old.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks Buddy for sending your Mom these cute little bundles of love to help her heart heal.:smooch:


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Aren't they the sweetest little pups!

More pictures!


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

*More pictures*

Lucky.
Funny thing is : Luck is snuggled up and laying where Bud spent every night. When I look at him there, I can still see my first boy. God has given me a very special gift in Lucky. Funny how things work isn't it.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Your puppies are adorable!


----------



## vjm1639 (Feb 20, 2012)

oh my.....soooo precious. I can't imagine raising two babies at the same time. Just one is keeping me on my toes....although, my toes aren't as young as I'd like! ;> What a blast. They must just be so much fun to watch.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Patrice*



patrice said:


> Lucky.
> Funny thing is : Luck is snuggled up and laying where Bud spent every night. When I look at him there, I can still see my first boy. God has given me a very special gift in Lucky. Funny how things work isn't it.



*Patrice: Our Tonka does many things just like our Snobear did, and Tucker does things similar to Smooch. That is so sweet Lucky sleeping where Buddy did!!*


----------

